# wax spinners



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a jr spinner from Maxant. I have not had that issue. Only issue I had is the basket seperated from the base. I called and Jake had one out to me in two days. Once I got the new one I went about my business and sent the old one back when I had the chance. No problems. Maxant has top notch customer service! I am certain Jake will take care of you.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I have the SR spinner. I had the same problem when I bought mine a few years ago. What I did was loosen the four bolts that hold the spindle to the tub then re-torque the bolts. I did this because the basket was not centered in the tub and the chain uncapper was hitting the side. If the bolts are shanked out you could get the same problem. It might be worthwhile to make sure there is ample thread engagement on the four bolts too. Have you checked the bolts on the U channel? I do have to retighten the bolts from time to time on mine. Every time mine starts to wobble its been a loose bolt.


----------



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the cowen 28 frame system with the cowen spinner under the uncapped. Mine will get off balance from time to time from cappings piling up in the chute then all falling at the same time. Only other problem with mine is you can't roll it out from under the uncapped to start another basket and the single spinner fills up with capping in about a barrel and a half of honey. Then you have to let it spin out and remove.


----------



## beekeeper032000 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey thanks a lot Scott J. That looks like what the problem might be. I will check those bolts and see if this is the same problem, including the bolts on the channel iron. This may solve the problem. Thanks again 
Scott. Jim.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Jim I was under the impression that you had already checked these bolts?
If not, there is the problem. I would use loc tite on them as well


----------



## beekeeper032000 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Maxant, I will definantly check them today. If this solves the problem, I'll call you and let you know. Thanks.


----------

